# B&W DM600 S3's, Now What?



## leimpulse

My friend asked me if I wanted these speakers for a great deal compared to my research online so I bought them, but now I don't know where to go from here. I am an audio n00b so any information and explanation of what I need to do next would be greatly appreciated.

 These speakers will be going in a small room bed room, cluttered on the sides with a very open middle. I'm not looking to wake up the neighbors, I just want something that could be substantial. I'm not opposed to vintage equipment. Keep in mind all I have are the speakers and I'd like some knowledgeable advice before I go out and make a foolish purchase. I'm not rolling in the moolah so I am on a budget, but it can be extended if I feel the need be. Thanks.


----------



## Know Talent

If you're on a budget get an integrated amp and a decent digital source...also consider a SACD/CD/MP3/DVD multiformat player if you want video capability as well.

 Rotel, NAD, Marantz, Music Hall, Vincent, etc... all offer good bang-for-buck products


----------



## virometal

Well, what is your budget?

 I would look for a smooth, laid back sounding source (cd player, soundcard...etc) to pair with the 600's which can be a little harsh ime. 

 Place them .5M or more away from the wall, and the neighbors shouldn't be a problem. If they still are, cut up some old carpet and hang it directly behind the speakers.


----------



## trickywombat

Go to the B&W dealer in your city and audition different amps/setups.

 If I remember correctly, the S3 is ported in the rear of the speaker, so if bass starts to shake the wall, see if the supplied foam bung/plug will help.


----------



## VicAjax

i'd look into NAD's entry level offerings, the BEE line (both CDP and integrated) will give you a lot of bang for your buck, plus a warmish sound signature that will tame the treble shrillness of the 600s.


----------



## chadbang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *virometal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, what is your budget?

 I would look for a smooth, laid back sounding source (cd player, soundcard...etc) to pair with the 600's which can be a little harsh ime. 
 ._

 

seconded.


----------



## leimpulse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *virometal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, what is your budget?

 I would look for a smooth, laid back sounding source (cd player, soundcard...etc) to pair with the 600's which can be a little harsh ime. 

 Place them .5M or more away from the wall, and the neighbors shouldn't be a problem. If they still are, cut up some old carpet and hang it directly behind the speakers._

 

My budget is roughly $200-250, but the more bang for the buck the better.


----------



## leimpulse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *virometal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, what is your budget?_

 

200-250 dollars, give or take a little. I'd like to keep it as low as possible with decent results.

 I'd like to also purchase a sub and a turntable, but those are down the road items.


----------



## Know Talent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leimpulse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_200-250 dollars, give or take a little. I'd like to keep it as low as possible with decent results.

 I'd like to also purchase a sub and a turntable, but those are down the road items._

 

Crutchfield has a Sony Stereo Receiver listed for $149.
 For wire go to Rat Shack for speaker wire and IC.
 Oppo CD player or something like...


----------



## virometal

Oh $200 is more than enough for a good system! You mention that you're not adverse to vintage, then do a google search for _Marantz vintage receiver_. There is quite the market and community that has developed around the brands' past offerings. With a little research and patience, one could acquire a working model for around $100, maybe less if the seller is uninformed.

 I'm unaware of your source plans, but the second hand disc player market is also robust. A used British player like NAD - as VicAjax mentioned - or Luxman may be acquired for $20 for example. Of course, used tuntables may also be found cheap. Do a title search for _used turntable_ in the source section for a-lot of good info.


----------

